
What are the downsides to this bash script for SSH keys? - ashleyhindle
https://github.com/ashleyhindle/addkeysfrompublic
======
jlgaddis
In the "Download" section of your README, one "downside" is the use of plain-
text HTTP.

I'd probably throw in some checks for the return code given by curl.

Also, while I can't speak for the other applications, Ansible has this feature
built-in.

~~~
ashleyhindle
Thanks for your input. I didn't realise Ansible had added that in 1.9, that's
really awesome.

------
brudgers
This might be a good "Show HN" post.

